# Test Cypionate with Deca Yes/No



## packers6211 (Mar 19, 2011)

Ok so I'm already going to get on test cypionate for 10 week cycle soon. I plan on doing this then adding in Clomid. My cholesterol and tryg are down in good range. My problem lies where so many member's on all forums that I'm on, giving difference advice. I've never used anything except otc supps, until two years ago when my Urologist put me on Androgel. I finally got him to get me to the shots, in which he only gave me 400 mg test cyp which is good amt, but every 4 weeks. I did my lab work and my levels showed 165. I went back this Friday and explained I need something to keep my levels maintained bot going up and crashing down. A good friend of my can get me the same test cyp he uses, but keeps trying to tell me I need to run it with Deca!! He claims it helps with joints, but I've heard Deca runs a lot of negative effects. What's everyone take on this?


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 19, 2011)

Dont expect to be spoonfed, DYOR

start here:

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/104658-first-cycle-pct.html


----------



## packers6211 (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks I got this saved and have read over it the other day. I'm not wanting to be spoonfed just so you know I'm 30 not 18 trying to walk around like Mr O. My thing is I went years ago for feeling like complete shit all the time. The doctor I saw for weight loss decided to test me for low t levels. BAM so it was 190 on the scale. I've done my homework to know that is way below what it should be for a 30 yr old and at that time 28. For over a year and half I was on androgel, but always a constent pain avoiding my wife and kids. Fast forward a month ago he got my on the shots. However as said I've done my homework, and my levels need to be maintained not getting a shot every 4 weeks and having the levels drop before then. I'm just trying to ask why the heck my friend keeps insisting on deca with test and others tell me to stay away from it, that the test cyp will help me enough. I know how to lift and eat, as I use to be 185 benching 350 on creatine, whey, and amminos only. So just know I'm not a little kid trying to get huge. I'm just trying to get my levels were they need to be so I can get healthier results.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 19, 2011)

well if you're going to run deca to this on:

Wk1-12 test cyp 500-600mg / wk
wk1-10 deca 300-400mg / wk

+ ancillaries and pct


----------



## maxbrokeneck (Mar 19, 2011)

tazchip said:


> Thanks I got this saved and have read over it the other day. I'm not wanting to be spoonfed just so you know I'm 30 not 18 trying to walk around like Mr O. My thing is I went years ago for feeling like complete shit all the time. The doctor I saw for weight loss decided to test me for low t levels. BAM so it was 190 on the scale. I've done my homework to know that is way below what it should be for a 30 yr old and at that time 28. For over a year and half I was on androgel, but always a constent pain avoiding my wife and kids. Fast forward a month ago he got my on the shots. However as said I've done my homework, and my levels need to be maintained not getting a shot every 4 weeks and having the levels drop before then. I'm just trying to ask why the heck my friend keeps insisting on deca with test and others tell me to stay away from it, that the test cyp will help me enough. I know how to lift and eat, as I use to be 185 benching 350 on creatine, whey, and amminos only. So just know I'm not a little kid trying to get huge. I'm just trying to get my levels were they need to be so I can get healthier results.


 
I love deca personally, but you definitely don't "need" to be on it, regardless of what your friend says. If it's just your test levels you're trying to bring up, no need to run anything besides test.


----------



## keith1569 (Mar 19, 2011)

It sounds like you are on trt, so if you want to add deca in go with 300 to 450mg ew. But if you have not done a cycle before just do 400 or 500mg of test a week and u will be happy as a lark.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 19, 2011)

keith1569 said:


> . . .and u will be happy as a lark.


 
You may be surprised to know that recently released statistics demonstrate 1 out of 3 larks are clinicly depressed


----------



## Mr.BIG (Mar 20, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> You may be surprised to know that recently released statistics demonstrate 1 out of 3 larks are clinicly depressed


 
LOL, reps coming,

If this is your 1st cycle just go with the Test Cyp for 12 weeks or so at 400-600mg every week, 200-300mg every 3.5 days, your levels will maintain and you will experience the difference from the last 2+ years!

After your 1st or second cycle maybe then throw some deca in, I'm only gonna use deca cause heavy lifting does hurt my joints and deca is known to help relieve the pain in joints!


----------



## Mr.BIG (Mar 20, 2011)

Sorry Captain, I have to spread some rep around before you get any


----------



## keith1569 (Mar 20, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> You may be surprised to know that recently released statistics demonstrate 1 out of 3 larks are clinicly depressed




lol.ahh it all makes since now


----------



## Ravager (Mar 20, 2011)

Do you have any plans to work out?

Deca has side effects good and bad.


----------



## SUPERFLY1234 (Mar 20, 2011)

tazchip said:


> Ok so I'm already going to get on test cypionate for 10 week cycle soon. I plan on doing this then adding in Clomid. My cholesterol and tryg are down in good range. My problem lies where so many member's on all forums that I'm on, giving difference advice. I've never used anything except otc supps, until two years ago when my Urologist put me on Androgel. I finally got him to get me to the shots, in which he only gave me 400 mg test cyp which is good amt, but every 4 weeks. I did my lab work and my levels showed 165. I went back this Friday and explained I need something to keep my levels maintained bot going up and crashing down. A good friend of my can get me the same test cyp he uses, but keeps trying to tell me I need to run it with Deca!! He claims it helps with joints, but I've heard Deca runs a lot of negative effects. What's everyone take on this?



you need to find another urologist, this guy do not seem to know what he is doing. most doc that give monthly injection use sustanon. never cypionate, cypionate is only use for weekly injection. that is why your levels are off. dude you need to do some reading on the web and other, before you go to a retarded doc that prescribe you with nonsense protocol.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 20, 2011)

tazchip said:


> He claims it helps with joints, but I've heard Deca runs a lot of negative effects. What's everyone take on this?



very true, the downside of Deca is that it does kill libido in many.


----------



## donkc29 (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## keith1569 (Mar 20, 2011)

any thoughts on what your gonna do?


----------



## packers6211 (Mar 20, 2011)

Yeah I went this past Friday and explained to him that I had my own lab work done at my family doctors. See my urologist labs had me up to the 7's by the point system, but that's when i was on androgel. So like I told him I was getting a constant dose every day. Once the shot's started the dropped. I got another 400 mg and he is getting me in 3 weeks, to start Testoprel Pellets. So far a lot of people claim this shit works better then any gel or shot the uro can give them. My plan is to also run at least 200-400 mg test cyp ew to get my levels up there. I train 4-5 days lifting. Trying to get cardio up there too, but feeling like crap with the low levels I've done good just to get cardio in 3-4 days a week. Thanks for all the advice guys it's good to know there's people that care.


----------



## SUPERFLY1234 (Mar 20, 2011)

could be that you are over weight? if you feel like weak, use some pre-workout supplements. i use jack3d


----------



## 2B1 (Mar 20, 2011)

Glad to hear things are working out for you.  I've never heard of Testopel.  There's a warning letter from the FDA regarding serious adverse events, however by appearances it seems to be a good idea to me.


----------



## Pulsated Pec (Mar 20, 2011)

first cycle should just consist of test................. or if you wanna throw somethin in there toss EQ in at 400mg a week minimum


----------



## packers6211 (Mar 21, 2011)

Yeah I saw the warning labels too. That's what I'm trying to figure out, is almost all trt has some kind of warning's or risk. But I'm trying to get my levels back to what a 30 yr old male should be. Maybe some one can clear something up for me. I've been on the trt for almost 2 years now with only 2 series of shots test cyp. He said the pellets seem to get best results from patients, but I wonder how much the difference is btw those and shots or the gel everyday applied. I wish I could get my T levels up and maintained now that I'm training, and not have to be on trt the rest of my life.


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 21, 2011)

Pulsated Pec said:


> first cycle should just consist of test................. or if you wanna throw somethin in there toss EQ in at 400mg a week minimum



Dude why do you post dumb shit all the time you say don't run deca but run eq they are practically the same compound and you say take 400 mg but for how long? 
Deca is great for a cycle as long as the test is run longer or you run into Pct issues, a dose of 200 to 400 mg a week is good for a first cycle. Eq needs to be run longer and is best used in a mass cycle as it increases appetite.


----------



## packers6211 (Mar 21, 2011)

Yeah I plan on running 10-12 week cycle of test cyp, then add Clomid. I'm sure the uro will have me on the testopel pellets in three weeks but it won't be enough to get my levels where they need to be. I just wonder if I'll have to be on trt for ever or is my nutts lol can get to reproducing again.


----------

